# $ store test? relieable? your expeince?



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

Ok we are not actively TTC, nor, however are we prevent and we are faily active









SO I have had AF once since my birth of Charles in Oct 07.

I am now on CD 29.

When we are activly TTC Charles while still nuresing aroud the clock with Theo (stared when he was 9 months and was sucessful at catching an eggie 6 months later) I was charting and consitantly Oed on CD 17 (POAS O tests confirmed my chart)

so I am at best 12 days past O for this cycle.

I did note what i think was O twinges on CD 13 and 14. so if that is true, correct, i am more than 12 days past O ....

anyway

I took a $ store test this am and it is neg.

which is fine, this after all the first cycle PP and we are not really TRYING, just not trying either

but i am wondering

how accurate are the $ store tests?????

I tested at 10 DPO with Chalres and got a faint, but there, pos on an EPT .....

SO 99% sure i am NOT preggo and I am ok with that, butttttt jsut wondering about the realiablity of the cheap tests like the $ dollar store ones.

i have one more -- if no AF I will test with FMU on Monday -- it THAT is still neg -- CD 32 -- I will drive to town (45 minutes) and but an EPT or Clear Blue.

Just wondering .

Thoughts?

Aimee


----------



## lizzylou (Jul 11, 2006)

They're accurate but may not be as sensitive as some of the more expensive tests. You might need to wait until you are actually late. I waited til 14 DPO.


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

yes sensitive is a better word than accurate.

Not sure when LATE is .....only had one AF visit since the birth ....

before Theo cycle was wacked out due to HPV treatements and OBGYN sugeries.

got Preggo AMA though we *were* trying.









between Theo and Charles cycle was about 30 days -- with O being on CD 16 or 17. for the 6 cycles we tried.

so I am not sure --

I am on CD 29 now ............I will wait untill Monday -- CD 32 -- if the $ store test (my last one) gives another Neg I will go get an ETP or something ...


----------



## UnassistedMomma (Jan 24, 2006)

I wouldn't even bother. I got 15 for $6 (including mailing) at this website: http://www.babycreation.com/ and they are more sensitive than the type you would buy in the store anyway. (I got the dip strip type).

It's a great option if you're going to be testing regularly anyway while TTC.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

Actually the dollar store tests are sensitive to 15 mIu, which is as good as or better than most of the more expensive ones. I've never had a false negative, even when it was so early I barely got a result on a FRER. And I have taken a LOT of pregnancy tests.

That said, they don't have quite as much dye as more expensive tests, so they may not give a really dark line, but it was certainly there, you know?


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I only ever heard about evap lines on $ tests. never not showing positive. I think you're safe, just later then you thought.


----------

